# How often do you empty the litter box?



## indianavex (Mar 31, 2013)

Just for a poll's sake, I wondered how often everyone else cleans out their boxes. I try to aim for every 2-3 days but sometimes I wonder if that's not frequent enough! What about y'all? 

(an update from a previous thread of mine: i've convinced cassie to pee in her box and poop in it half the time. she also likes to drop poops in another spot, but I figure that's nothing a second box couldn't handle!)


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)

I do mine everyday, 
Because 
1) They stay in the living room.
2) We just have hay in the little box so its not expensive to do so.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 31, 2013)

I do mine twice a day. At night I usually do a spot clean, just removing any wet litter and 90% of poo, then just top up the litter. Then I dump the whole thing when i first bring him inside, mostly to minimise smell. Doing so does have the drawback of using a lot of litter, but I also like that I can keep a close eye on his poops because it's easier to keep track of how much and when. In reality I probably could spot clean twice a day and do a full clean every other day or every three days. I just don't like him sitting on his poop all the time.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 31, 2013)

Twice a day. I'm a clean freak and ironically I have made my buns that way too


----------



## degrassi (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a grid on my litter box and i clean it about 2x/week, every 2-3 days.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 31, 2013)

Twice per week, so every 3-4 days. 

Two buns share the box but fresh hay is put on top 2-3x per day.

(It honestly doesn't emit any odor in that time spread. They are in our family room.)

oh.. I use wood pellets under the hay.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 31, 2013)

Right now I am using kiln dried aspen shavings.
Thumper has a large cat litter box.
One day (for example Monday) I will fill up his thoroughly cleaned litter box.
On Tuesday I will clean out poops and any soiled/wet litter and will replace with fresh litter.
On Wednesday I will fill a thoroughly cleaned litter box.

I have three litter boxes. One is in his cage, this he uses when in his cage or when he has run of his room. One is always thoroughly cleaned and on stand by. The third I have for putting in the dining room when he has free run of dining ,living and kitchen. When I replace his soiled litter box with a thoroughly clean one I then take the soiled one and thoroughly clean it and set aside until it is used next. 

This way if there was some sort of an emergency I could always just quickly replace a soiled box with fresh and put off thoroughly cleaning his soiled one until needed. This hasn't happened yet though. I might clean it every day but smell has not been a problem ever. The only time I smell it is when I am taking out his soiled box to completely replace and that is only when my face is really close to it. Also, Thumper actually pees and poops in one corner and will not sit in it when eating or at any other time for that matter, except to potty.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 31, 2013)

I do mine probably every 2 days unless it looks unusually dirty or smelly and i sometimes take out the soiled litter and poops and refill with new. The stuff I use in there is so good and it really stops the smells.


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess im not strange cleaning it everyday! I like to keep it nice because I wash down the cages outside every other day..


----------



## erinmoveit (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually only completely clean mine out once a week. I have a very large litter box (it's actually a small wash tub) and I spot clean it every day - removing anything wet and replacing it with some dry pellets and then mix it in. I found that if I do it more than that, or if it is TOO CLEAN, they don't use it.


----------



## Troller (Mar 31, 2013)

I clean the litter box twice a week. I use cement tubs so its spacey and has plenty of wood pellets for them to soil.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

I clean Ash's litter box about once every two days. And he has a big litter box so it usually gets filled up with poop every two days.


----------



## mochajoe (Mar 31, 2013)

I use Equine Pine Pellets in my litter boxes and I feel it is very effective in controlling the odor. We have 3 out of 4 bunnies in the living room....so I change our litter boxes every 2-3 days.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Apr 5, 2013)

I try for every day, but tend more towards every 2 days.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 5, 2013)

At least twice a day, by switching out the dirty box with a clean one. At night, I clean them all and have them ready for the next day. I have 5 of these litter trays.
Bebe's litter box is a rectangular candy dish measuring 5 1/2 X 9 inches. It contains pine pellets with a mesh screen. I line two of them up on one side of her cage, and it takes up little room.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 5, 2013)

I _finally_ found a litter scoop that has holes just the right size to sift out the litter pellets but hold his poo! It's been great because I was pretty much emptying the whole thing before twice a day and wasting a lot of litter and money. Now I can spot clean several times a day (which is made 10x easier by the fact that Bandit only ever pees in one small spot right in the corner) and be happy knowing he's not sitting in poo all the time without wasting all that litter. So now I only do a full clean every three days.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 5, 2013)

i do mine usually every 2-3 days. but i will admit that this week was so chaotic that i changed it when i noticed him pooping on the cage floor. lol he only pooops outside of it when he hates me for leaving his box dirty haha


----------



## Deliciosa (Apr 15, 2013)

Litter box, about every second day. I do newspaper base + newspaper litter pellets + hay, because for some reason Mimi likes to have hay to pee on.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

When mine were indoor bunnies i would clean them twice a day. Once in the morning and once in the evening. Now that they're on my back deck i clean them 3 times a week.


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 16, 2013)

I clean my babeys litter box depending on how much he uses it. He's still really young & gets forgetful on his litter box habits. Even though he still doesn't have free run of the house yet. Only a portion of a room. Sometimes I clean it everyday & sometimes I just spot clean & put a little new dry pellets. But when it's *really used * I just dump everything out & clean with vinegar. Babey loves when he has a spotless litterbox. He always jumps right in when I put it back in his cage or playpen & smells around then goes potty. I use Green Pet Aspen Supreme Pellets Pet & Bird All Natural Litter/Bedding. It's expensive but well worth it! It has such a great odor deodorizer! The best I've tried way better than yesterday's news.


----------

